# Roosters



## chickman081265 (Feb 7, 2013)

I have 20 hens and 10 roosters should I put the roosters in another pen or get rid of some?i don't know what to do. 5 are barred rock and the others are Cochins. They are about 3 months old.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Personally I'd keep my favorite one or two, maaaybe three at the absolute tops, and get rid of the rest before they start killing each other and overwhelming the hens. With that being said you did well if you got these guys straight run. Usually it's a 50/50 mix. Two out of three pullets is not bad at all.


----------



## chickman081265 (Feb 7, 2013)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> Personally I'd keep my favorite one or two, maaaybe three at the absolute tops, and get rid of the rest before they start killing each other and overwhelming the hens. With that being said you did well if you got these guys straight run. Usually it's a 50/50 mix. Two out of three pullets is not bad at all.


Ok thank you I don't want to get rid of any but I know I have to


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Yea sorry ... some of the roos would need to go. IMO 

Dinner or rehome ...


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

What I would do is pick out 2 of my faves and pen the rest. Once they are about 24 weeks old I'd butcher the Barred Rock roos. Cochins grow slower so I would attempt to sell them, if they dont sell then butcher but probably closer to fall.


----------

